# Pimply things on bunny testicle.



## fannymanson (May 4, 2014)

Hello, my bunny Big Brown has some pimply looking things on his testicle. Please see the photos. 

He was born in November of 2008, which would make him 5 and 1/2 now. 

I don't think it's a venereal disease because although he is not neutered, he has never been bred. Unless he could has inherited it? 

This is also the same bunny who has a mobility problem of falling to the side and losing balance when running. Here is a link to that topic and there is a video link on that page as well. There was some discussion about whether it was neurological or caused by injury. He still has this problem, although he is more willing to move around now and is more comfortable in his cage. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/added-carpet-cage-stop-twisting-falling-hip-79691/

He is not caged or turned out with his brother because they don't get along, but they do have side by side cages and both have daily turnout in the backyard. I have not seen these same pustules on the other testicle or on his brother's.

[URL]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/[/URL][URL="http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI2575_zps82938a38.jpg.html"]
[IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/fannymanson/DSCI2575_zps82938a38.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/[/URL][URL="http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI2573_zps3817a220.jpg.html"]
[IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/fannymanson/DSCI2573_zps3817a220.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/[/URL][URL="http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI2574_zps0540150a.jpg.html"]
[IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/fannymanson/DSCI2574_zps0540150a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fannymanson (May 4, 2014)

I went beck for a closer inspection and Big Brown does have these on his other testicle, just not as severe.

Also I double checked Bobby and he has one bump on each testicle, and it looks like it is deeper in the skin, not out on the surface.

I did pick one off of Big Brown and found that the texture is hard and waxy, not liquid.


----------



## JBun (May 4, 2014)

I agree that it doesn't look like rabbit syphilis, and I don't know of another disease that would look like that. Because unknown lumps like that can have the possibility of being cancerous, it would be good to get him into your vet as soon as possible. Though if your other rabbit is having the signs of something similar, then it sounds like it could possibly be something else, though not sure what. If the pustules are fluid filled, it could be that some sort of plant, from when they are put out in the yard, is causing skin irritation and blistering or hives?


----------



## fannymanson (May 11, 2014)

After checking these things out, I have googled and come to the conclusion that they are likely sebaceous cysts. Has anyone ever seen these on their male bunnies?

Another thing, Big Brown is turned out in the backyard for 5-6 hours a day to do as he pleases. And apparently, what pleases him is digging. Today, I picked him up to check these cysts, I noticed his penis was all covered in dirt. The dirt was even inside the sheath. Does anybody know if this is harmful? I would think so, it certainly looked like it would be uncomfortable, but will it cause an infection? Will he clean it himself? I'm pretty sure he doesn't want me down there washing it, but I will if I have to, I will. I plan on checking it again in the morning.


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 11, 2014)

I have a really old mini rex boy at my parents' house that has developed what looks like blackheads on his testicles. There were also a couple small bumps that look more like your rabbit's. They might be cysts, but it's probably good to get him checked out anyway. I'm concerned about how many big bumps there are.


----------



## HototMama (May 12, 2014)

my males from time to time will get small abscesses just on the outside of the sheath. i just pop them and the go away. but i don't think that is what you are dealing with.


----------



## HappyBunnySlave (Jul 30, 2014)

I am also seeing these bi-laterally on my in-tact netherland dwarf buck. He is a single indoor free roam bun. He is eating and behaving as usual and does not seem to have any sensitivity to them. I also believe that they are subaceous cysts. I was wondering if you have found out anything else. I have attached a picture (I hope I did it right). Thank you:rabbithop


----------



## fannymanson (Aug 13, 2014)

Yep! Your bunny has the same thing. I just decided to leave them alone. He isn't bothered by them and I think it must be somewhat normal. 

I did give him a partial bath. I put a little squirt of baby shampoo in a small bucket of water and held his hind end in it for a little soak. His fur is fairly water repellent, but he had some urine and waste stuck to his fur that I wanted to clean away.


----------



## HappyBunnySlave (Aug 19, 2014)

Was just to the vet Friday and Dr agreed.


----------

